# why i can't turn the crankshaft pulley to TDC??



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

hi i am working on my 92 s13 coupe.......got a problem here.......i am trying to adjust back the messed up timing.....according to the manual it wants me to turn the crankshaft pulley to TDC...after i took out the uppper chain and cam sprockets and starter.......i tried to turn the crankshaft with my hands...but the strange thing is whenever direction i try to turn the crankshaft pulley....it wouldn't get to TDC....and it stocked on certain angle...one direction is 20 degree and the other is way off somewhere.......but i just can't get it to TDC....is there a problem with the crankshaft or i need to take out something more??? please help me!!i got almost everything new for this car...ecu maf starter cam timing chain gaskets.....please help me out!!! really appreciate your helps!


----------



## 88b12e16s (Apr 9, 2005)

jeffwubze said:


> hi i am working on my 92 s13 coupe.......got a problem here.......i am trying to adjust back the messed up timing.....according to the manual it wants me to turn the crankshaft pulley to TDC...after i took out the uppper chain and cam sprockets and starter.......i tried to turn the crankshaft with my hands...but the strange thing is whenever direction i try to turn the crankshaft pulley....it wouldn't get to TDC....and it stocked on certain angle...one direction is 20 degree and the other is way off somewhere.......but i just can't get it to TDC....is there a problem with the crankshaft or i need to take out something more??? please help me!!i got almost everything new for this car...ecu maf starter cam timing chain gaskets.....please help me out!!! really appreciate your helps!


That's because by the time you start to get close to TDC it's hard to turn with your hands because the air inside the cylinders is getting compressed and starts to want to push down on the piston which in turn wants to turn the crankshaft in the opposite direction you are. So grab a big ratchet and turn it with that as if you were trying to tighten the crank pulley bolt.


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

Take out the spark plugs, then use ratchet with socket to turn the crankshaft bolt.


----------

